# 10,000 islands slam classic



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

*10,000 Islands Marker 8 Snook & Redfish Slam Classic*
*...........................TARPON BONUS...........................*
Presented by *Diablo Paddlesports*
Hosted by *Marker 8 Restaurant Goodland, Florida*
*Captains Meeting Online April 1st*
*April 9 Launch Kayaks Goodland Bridge, San Marco Road*
*CPR Weigh In 1 PM at Marker 8 Restaurant*
*Awards Ceremony Following Weigh In*
*Over $7,500.00 in Sponsor Gear Prizes*
*Online Entry Fee Only $40.*
*Register Today at http://www.KayakFishingClassicS.com*

*Here's your chance to fish the Famous 10,000 Islands of the Florida Everglades on Florida's West Coast. Complete information, maps, directions, sponsor pages on the ClassicS website.*
*Register BEFORE April 5 to Receive 50 Bonus Tournament Points*


----------

